# Borborygmus (stomach gurgling)



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Newer (?) issue, 7yr old raw fed dog (since January), very loud, happens regularly about 2-3hrs after his evening meal (never after breakfast) for up to an hour. I’ve read everything that google says, mostly pointing towards an empty stomach or gas but Keystone never actually passes gas or appears bloated. No other accompanying symptoms - vomiting, diarrhea, tenderness, lethargy, weight loss. I tried to see if it correlates at all with his exercise routine, no trends so far.

Only change is diet. (And me being around all the time now to notice these things)

Any thoughts?

Picked up some raw goats milk to see if that does anything.

Pic just cus he’s cute.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

If he was a human, I'd wonder if it was associated with getting older. That's all I've got, sorry.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes he IS a Cutie!!!!

Does he possibly gulp more air while he's eating his pm meal? Maybe he's more hungry at nite and eats a little faster?

Could it be a certain "organ" you are feeding raw?

Do you add a probiotic/digestive enzyme with his meals?

Are am and pm meals the same amounts?

Give small amounts of goat's milk at first, to prevent gut upset.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Momto2GSDs said:


> Yes he IS a Cutie!!!!
> 
> Does he possibly gulp more air while he's eating his pm meal? Maybe he's more hungry at nite and eats a little faster?
> 
> ...


Thanks @Momto2GSDs
- I honestly feel like he gulps his morning meals more. They tend to be more interesting. I feed 1 DIY meal and 1 meal commercial premade. I give the DIY meal when I’m home to monitor... so right now that meal has been in the AM.

- single organs are rotated into his DIY meals... otherwise it’s a blend either from the commercial or whole prey. I haven’t introduced anything new. Did you have any ideas of what the culprit organ could be?

- I don’t intentionally add probiotics on a regular basis... has mainly been when I have them on hand. I did notice that Instinct uses yeast culture in their mix... that’s a bit of a *recent change *as I was feeding Primal before. 🤔

- PM meal is generally a few ounces smaller.

Sidenote: unrelated, what are your feelings on chicken gizzards?

Thanks again.


----------



## hirakawa199006 (Feb 9, 2020)

I hope the raw meat does NOT have Salmonella. I dont really know how gsds stand against up this in their stomach but, I am not a VET so cant say.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> Newer (?) issue, 7yr old raw fed dog (since January), very loud, happens regularly about 2-3hrs after his evening meal (never after breakfast) for up to an hour. I’ve read everything that google says, mostly pointing towards an empty stomach or gas but Keystone never actually passes gas or appears bloated. No other accompanying symptoms - vomiting, diarrhea, tenderness, lethargy, weight loss. I tried to see if it correlates at all with his exercise routine, no trends so far.
> 
> Only change is diet. (And me being around all the time now to notice these things)
> 
> ...


Did it ever go away? Mine has it now in the morning and it’s very loud. It doesn’t bother my dog, but it sounds bad.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> Did it ever go away? Mine has it now in the morning and it’s very loud. It doesn’t bother my dog, but it sounds bad.


thanks for asking, i’d forgotten about this thread. it’s certainly reduced… and isn’t happening on a predictable schedule like before, but i do still hear it from time to time… couldn’t quite narrow down a rhyme or reason. there’s also the fact that i’ve returned to work full time and am away from home more but i’ve had time off for up to two weeks and didn’t notice it.

either way, it never signaled or turned into anything medical, which was my initial concern.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Mine too. It only happens in the morning before eating and goes away. It must be normal.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

LuvShepherds said:


> Mine too. It only happens in the morning before eating and goes away. It must be normal.


yeah, if it were happening to Keystone before meals i wouldn’t be concerned. my stomach will gurgle too if i go too long w/o eating. did you push back his feeding time at all? and it’s his stomach getting prepared…


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Laughing at the title. We use the same word


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fodder said:


> yeah, if it were happening to Keystone before meals i wouldn’t be concerned. my stomach will gurgle too if i go too long w/o eating. did you push back his feeding time at all? and it’s his stomach getting prepared…


No, just the opposite. I started feeding them earlier due to the noise.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

When I switched Punk to just one meal her stomach started gurgling. After she eats.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It stopped.


----------

